# Le prix de l'abonnement au Point



## esales (16 Février 2011)

Ancien lecteur de ce magazine via l'application du Point pour l'iPad, j'étais pleinement satisfait par l'interface et la convivialité de l'application.
Malheureusement, apres la periode gratuite, le Point vient d'indiquer le prix de son abonnement. La version numérique est quasiment 50% plus chère que la version papier.
A ce tarif, j'abandonne cette application. Je préfère une version PDF, moins conviviale mais beaucoup moins chère. Le rapport qualité/prix de l'application Relay est indéniablement supérieure à celle de l'application du Point. Dommage quand même.
Si les autres éditeurs suivent l'exemple du Point, il est peu probable que l'iPad sauve la presse française....


----------



## CBi (17 Février 2011)

C'est effectivement un peu cher, mais d'après iGénération, il faut passer par l'outil d'administration d'abonnements de l'iPad pour avoir les meilleurs prix. On aurait donc =

- édition digitale pdf par Zinio ou via le site du Point 14,99 les 3 mois 
- édition iPad via administration d'abonnements 19,99
- abonnement papier + pdf gratuit avec l'abonnement papier 23,99 (3x1 mois)
- abonnement souscrit via l'appli LePoint 22,99


----------

